# Solved (twice): Vista and WinRAR



## goldcoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a problem with winRAR on my Vista Premium.

I have recently upgraded to Windows Vista Home Premium and, yesterday, installed the demo of WinRar3.62 - the latest non-beta release. Unfortunately Vista asks for permission every time I want to use it. I looked on your site and Google and v3.70B3 is meant to work fine with Vista.
I uninstalled 3.62 and installed 3.70B3 but the problem still exists. Vista still asks for permission to let WinRar run, even if I am just using the right click context.

Maybe the v3.62 doesn't uninstall completely and leaves some .dll's etc. . Could you let me know what entries should be deleted etc. for a complete uninstall so I can try again.

thanks,
GoldCoaster


----------



## goldcoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone?? Please?


----------



## goldcoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

I will answer my own problem.
I contacted Rarlabs themselves and this is what they had to say, I hope it helps the next person with this problem.

_We fixed this problem in WinRAR 3.70, but it seems to be, Vista
stores information about previous WinRAR version and continues
to use that information even when you installed a newer version.
So if you install WinRAR 3.70 just over 3.62, it may not help.

We are yet to find out where Vista stores the information about
previously installed version. It is difficult, because we cannot
reproduce this problem on our computers, but it was reported by
several users.

I suggest to try the following:

uninstall WinRAR completely and install the latest WinRAR 3.70 beta
to a new folder like "c:\Program Files\WinRAR37" instead of
"c:\Program Files\WinRAR" proposed by default. Then reboot
the computer.

Some users reported that it helped to run regedit, search for
"WinRAR" entries in Registry and delete them all before installing
WinRAR 3.70, but it may be an overkill in your case._​
I ran regedit and deleted all entries and it worked fine after that.

---------------
- GoldCoaster


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

hello

i ran across your thread when i googled "uninstall WinRAR 3.70" , i tried this software today. the Trial version because i needed something to open a RAR file. the whole thing got messed up i dunno how. I uninstalled everything i was trying to use to no avail. i cleaned up the registry with a cleaner. But this one file tells me i don't have access to delete it and i CANNOT get it off. it would be really nice if you could possibly help me. i have already written them an email as well. Thanks for your time and attention.



Hoping to find resolve
purp1


----------



## rabgary (Aug 8, 2001)

purp1 said:


> hello
> 
> i ran across your thread when i googled "uninstall WinRAR 3.70" , i tried this software today. the Trial version because i needed something to open a RAR file. the whole thing got messed up i dunno how. I uninstalled everything i was trying to use to no avail. i cleaned up the registry with a cleaner. But this one file tells me i don't have access to delete it and i CANNOT get it off. it would be really nice if you could possibly help me. i have already written them an email as well. Thanks for your time and attention.


If it is just a regular file (not a registry entry) Unlocker works great.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

purp1 said:


> hello
> 
> i ran across your thread when i googled "uninstall WinRAR 3.70" , i tried this software today. the Trial version because i needed something to open a RAR file. the whole thing got messed up i dunno how. I uninstalled everything i was trying to use to no avail. i cleaned up the registry with a cleaner. But this one file tells me i don't have access to delete it and i CANNOT get it off. it would be really nice if you could possibly help me. i have already written them an email as well. Thanks for your time and attention.
> 
> ...


There are many good Free Archivers, so just use one of them.

Emco Move On Boot will remove the file, but *rabgary's* suggestion of Unlocker should do the job as well.

What are you having trouble removing (What leads you to believe that it remains)?


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow ! @[email protected] Thanks for the fast response. okay here's what happens. I go into the program files and try to delete the program. when i try this i get a window that says "Cannot delete RarExt.dll.0.tmp:Access is denied." then it says Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use. Also the actual software i had that needed the WinRAR was a free fractal file that was RAR. When i tried to use the software it kept telling me that it was using some part of TMP that was apart of WinRAR. I am so new at this, i don't know if i'm making sense or not. it all appeared to be linked. i can't get the actual fractal software to install correctly either. its the beta version thats getting messed up and i can't save the way the tutorial says to.

boy, i really spilled the beans on this. hope i didn't go overboard. i have no idea what i'm talking about. >.< XD


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

okay well, the support person answered my email to WinRAR and their instructions worked. here's what it was:

Hello,

please reboot your computer / rename the remaining folder, reboot again, and
follow the instructions to uninstall.

If uninstall fails:
===================

A reason can be a modification / deletion of the uninstall program.

WinRAR is not responsible for this problem.

Please download and install WinRAR again, and install it into the same folder.
(same location as before). This will "repair" the uninstall program.

WinRAR is available at the following link:
http://www.win-rar.com/index.php?aid=download .

Then you can safely uninstall WinRAR as usual.


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your help. =]


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

i meant to everyone that responded, Thanks again. =]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmmm, all it gave to choose from was:show printable version, e-mail this page, unsubscribe from this thread. is it just me? i didn't find a thread solved button.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's because only the thread starter, goldcoaster, can mark it solved. Next time, create your own thread.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, not "only" the thread starter can mark them.  It's even "customized" for the multiple solutions.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, not "only" the thread starter can mark them.  It's even "customized" for the multiple solutions.


Whatever...


----------



## purp1 (Jun 4, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> That's because only the thread starter, goldcoaster, can mark it solved. Next time, create your own thread.


Thanks for your help.


----------

